# Cobia showing up in SW Fla too



## Dennco2000 (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Sweet!! :bowdown


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice real NICE :clap:clap


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

awesome.... where abouts were you located?


----------

